# Baking...Can I substitute canola oil for shortening?



## jeffri

I am baking and am not very good at it.  I have a receipe that calls for shortening.  Can I substitute canola oil?  I forgot to mention I am into healthy ingredients.  Any suggestions? :


----------



## kitchenelf

I really need to know what you are cooking.  Sometimes it makes a difference.  I'll be waiting for your answer.


----------



## jeffri

I am baking my grandmothers receipe for molasses "crinkle" cookies.  I will give you the receipe if you want.  She used to have a restaurant.


----------



## BubbaGourmet

Jeffri;
   For cookies, you CANNOT substitute oil for shortening. You CAN substitute butter but the cookies will be thinner and a little crispier. Reduce the baking time a bit. NOTE: BUtter means Butter...not margerine!


----------



## kitchenelf

Every now and then you just have to bite the bullet and make a recipe the way grandma made it - if you want the cookies to turn out the way you remembered them just use the shortening.  It's not like you're going to eat every one of them yourself - are you?


----------



## jeffri

Thank you, you are right, if I want them to taste like Grandmas.  Here is the receipe: 

2/3 C. shortening
1 C. sugar
1 egg
4 T. molasses
1/4 t. salt
2 1/4 C. sifted flour
2 t. baking soda
1/2 t. cloves
1 t. cinnomen
1 t. ginger (ground)

Cream shortening and sugar add egg and molasses.  Sift dry ingr. mix well and chill for a couple hours or more.  Shape into balls the size of a walnut.  Dip balls into regular sugar-bake on  a greased sheet sugar side up about 8 minutes in moderate oven  325.


Thank you for your help.


----------



## kitchenelf

Thanks for the recipe!!!  Yes, I would definately use shortening and not substitute anything else in this recipe.  I hope they are as wonderful as you remember!!


----------



## BubbaGourmet

Anything with 4 tbsp. Molasses and cinnamon in it has GOTTA be good! Thanks for the recipe!


----------

